# Sunset Harbor Best Views/ Units



## Lingber (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi All, looking for an additional Hyatt week. Already own a Diamond at Coconut. Thinking a spring week at Sunset Harbor would be nice. Which are your favorite Bldings, Layouts/Units and views. Thanks!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 10, 2021)

Key West native and former Hyatt employee chiming in: 

Easy one to answer: Building 5, then Building 1. Third floor. Sorted.


----------



## Lingber (Jun 10, 2021)

ScoopLV said:


> Key West native and former Hyatt employee chiming in:
> 
> Easy one to answer: Building 5, then Building 1. Third floor. Sorted.


Hi Thanks for the info. Any thoughts on 111? Its the end unit ground floor in Bldg 1. Looks like a lock off which I like. I usually look for higher floors. Appreciate the input.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 10, 2021)

Lingber said:


> Hi Thanks for the info. Any thoughts on 111? Its the end unit ground floor in Bldg 1. Looks like a lock off which I like. I usually look for higher floors. Appreciate the input.



Won't have nearly as nice a view. 111 is set back and there's a lot between you and the Gulf.


----------



## Lingber (Jun 10, 2021)

ScoopLV said:


> Won't have nearly as nice a view. 111 is set back and there's a lot between you and the Gulf.


Any noise issues in Bldg 5 from the cruiseships? I saw a unit 514 available as well.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 10, 2021)

There's going to be noise from cruise ships regardless. It's like airplanes at Windward. You're not getting away from it. And there's air tours over the harbor. Jimmy Buffett fans doing their usual hooliganism. Nobody stays in Old Town for the peace and quiet.

I wouldn't want first floor in any SH building. You're right on top of the pool.


----------



## bdh (Jun 10, 2021)

Lingber said:


> Hi All, looking for an additional Hyatt week. Already own a Diamond at Coconut. Thinking a spring week at Sunset Harbor would be nice. Which are your favorite Bldings, Layouts/Units and views. Thanks!



If looking for units that have both a pool and direct oceanview, 524 and 534 are the ones (both are lockoff units.

If looking for units that have a the best direct oceanview, 532 and 533 are the ones (both are upper floor townhouse units so there are two balconies to view the sunsets from.)

FWIW: While 521 and 531 have a direct oceanview, they are right along Sunset Lane and will experience more noise from the street and harborwalk than any other units at HSH.  They also have the smallest balconies out of all the units at HSH.

Agree with ScoopLV, wouldn't want any first floor unit at HSH.


----------



## Kal (Jun 10, 2021)

Lingber said:


> Hi Thanks for the info. Any thoughts on 111? Its the end unit ground floor in Bldg 1. Looks like a lock off which I like. I usually look for higher floors. Appreciate the input.


Unit 111 is in an odd location.  If you have the 1 BR section, you are at ground level facing the BBQ grills and pool chairs.  If you have the studio, you are next to the laundry/cleaning operation. Move up to 121 or 131 and those units are very quiet.  Building 1 has the largest units at the resort as it was the first constructed and served as a model for new buyers.


----------



## Lingber (Jun 10, 2021)

Kal said:


> Unit 111 is in an odd location.  If you have the 1 BR section, you are at ground level facing the BBQ grills and pool chairs.  If you have the studio, you are next to the laundry/cleaning operation. Move up to 121 or 131 and those units are very quiet.  Building 1 has the largest units at the resort as it was the first constructed and served as a model for new buyers.


Thank you so much for sharing that valuable knowledge!  111 is definitely off the list. Do you feel the same about the first floor units? Specifically 514?


----------



## Kal (Jun 10, 2021)

I really do not like any of the first floor units in Bldg. 5.  They are right on the harbor walk with all kinds of foot traffic and chatter.  The veranda for Unit 514 (1BR) faces the pool with a side view of the marina but it's really not private.  For other first floor units in other buildings, they somehow feel like the "orchestra pit" with a lack of privacy.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 10, 2021)

But, forest for the trees, they're all better than dealing with the airplanes and distance of the other two. I'd trade in to any of those units. But if I was going to use my week, I'd want building 5, third floor, and just deal with the noise for the three hours each night of "heathen run amok" time. Building one is bigger. But 5 is big enough. And... THAT VIEW!


----------



## Lingber (Jun 10, 2021)

Is this a picture of the living room in 514?


----------



## Kal (Jun 11, 2021)

That's the right configuration, but somehow the image shown seems to be one floor higher.  I could be wrong. The actual unit is the bottom floor of the three.


----------



## AJCts411 (Jun 11, 2021)

These are views from 232.  Its a two story townhouse layout. (3rd&4th flr)  not on the water from but great views.









I also own a 411 unit week, ground floor pool view that backs onto front street.  When the cruisers are here, there are many more people present that in the pic.
There was once a problem with trucks beeping when backing up the road in the early hours, but that was resolved somehow. Don;t hear them anymore.
Really don't notice much noise, but that could be because we spend time inside in the pool end balcony/living area.






While I like the 232 view and two balcony's, the way we spend our time, we are mostly out somewhere in KW or out at the pool.
Don't use the balcony  that much.


----------



## Lingber (Jun 11, 2021)

AJCts411 said:


> These are views from 232.  Its a two story townhouse layout. (3rd&4th flr)  not on the water from but great views.
> 
> View attachment 36469
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much for sharing these pictures! I didnt realize the backs of bldg 4 back up on front street. Makes sense. I would like to buy a week 10-14 at Sunset. All the imput really helps. Now if I could only find one available at a reasonable price! Seems like prices have gone up.


----------



## AJCts411 (Jun 11, 2021)

Lingber said:


> Thank you so much for sharing these pictures! I didnt realize the backs of bldg 4 back up on front street. Makes sense. I would like to buy a week 10-14 at Sunset. All the imput really helps. Now if I could only find one available at a reasonable price! Seems like prices have gone up.



That is also building 5 at the far end of the road.  
The agent for the HOA is Don his site http://keywestfltimeshare.com,  he has a list of HOA owned weeks for sale.


----------



## RM@SH (Jul 9, 2021)

How are the views from Unit 511?  I imagine with its location it can get noisy when the cruise ships are in port.


----------



## Pathways (Jul 9, 2021)

RM@SH said:


> How are the views from Unit 511?  I imagine with its location it can get noisy when the cruise ships are in port.


We own numerous rooms including 511.  It is our fav.  No elevators, no stairs, love to people watch when there are cruise ships, and also taking bets on which folks are going out on Fury and look totally unprepared who will come back sick/burnt. 

Ships are gone early evening. More noise from the bell service/taxis for the ferry to Sunset Key at off times than anything else.


----------



## RM@SH (Jul 9, 2021)

Pathways said:


> We own numerous rooms including 511.  It is our fav.  No elevators, no stairs, love to people watch when there are cruise ships, and also taking bets on which folks are going out on Fury and look totally unprepared who will come back sick/burnt.
> 
> Ships are gone early evening. More noise from the bell service/taxis for the ferry to Sunset Key at off times than anything else.


Thank you! Do you by chance have any pics of inside or the view from balcony?


----------



## Pathways (Jul 9, 2021)

RM@SH said:


> Thank you! Do you by chance have any pics of inside or the view from balcony?


No - but go here to get an idea:  https://www.hyattresidenceclub.com/resorts/hyatt-sunset-harbor

Lower unit on left behind the bikes.  It is in many promotional pictures of HSH.


----------



## JustynaC (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm also looking for another HSH platinum week!  I would appreciate any input on Building 1 Unit 132 Townhouse unit.  Week 15.  Which I believe is platinum.  I would appreciate any input on whether this is a good location.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## bradj (Jul 10, 2021)

RM@SH said:


> How are the views from Unit 511?  I imagine with its location it can get noisy when the cruise ships are in port.


In the last 20+ years, we've traded in and stayed in about all of the 1 BR units. I'd have to say that we would rate 511 as our least favorite unit at SH. It's noisy, both from the walkway and the "alley." Early morning delivery trucks, the worst. 521 and 531 almost as bad, but not as bad as at street level. Conversely 524 and 534 are, in my opinion, the best units at the resort with views of both the bay and the pool area. As far as reasonably priced units at SH go, if your looking for a prime week (winter and early spring), don't expect any real bargains. Diamond weeks during "the season" hold their value really well. Just don't expect to steal one.


----------



## Kal (Jul 10, 2021)

JustynaC said:


> I'm also looking for another HSH platinum week!  I would appreciate any input on Building 1 Unit 132 Townhouse unit.  Week 15.  Which I believe is platinum.  I would appreciate any input on whether this is a good location.  Thanks in advance!


Week 15 is a Diamond Week 2200 points.  The location is perfect.


----------



## JustynaC (Jul 10, 2021)

Thank you, Kal!


----------

